# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Bite from a hot

## anthonym

So this is always one of those topics that comes up when it comes to owning hots. People always say "Its not if, but when." I personally dont believe that to be the case with proper handling. Taking your time, not getting comfortable, and not cutting corners. I think that always being cognizant of your actions around them, one can safely own hots without ever having that dreaded trip to the hospital.

Anyway, I thought it'd be interesting to run a poll of hot owners. Have you ever been bit? If so, please share about it. Was it something that you can recognize was a mistake on your part? Or was it unpreventable. If you have never been bit, how long have you owned hots for? I think this will be some interesting data to gather.

----------


## Denial

I dont believe that saying either. Bites do happen and mistakes do happen. But most people Ive spoken to who were bitten will admit they were in a hurry or they cut a corner. And thats just something you dont do with hots. I have been bitten by a copperhead but it was long before I was ever intersted in snakes. I actually use to be afraid of them. But I believe I was 12 or 13 and I went out one day to feed and water my dogs and there was a copperhead underneath one of my dogs bowls and when I picked it up it got me in the hand. My brother was also almost bitten by a rattlesnake when we were young we were having to unstack firewood outside to bring in the house and there was one curled up in the stack and he pulled the log off that was covering it. It struck at him but didnt get him.

----------


## Jason Bowden

Never owned any, don't want to take the chance.
Some of the most beautiful snakes are hot though.  LOL Some of the most beautiful snakes are hot!  DUUUUH!

----------


## ed4281

I worked with venemouse snakes for 5 years at the bronx zoo as a vet tech never got biten

----------


## Neal

I was bit when I was 16. It was from a cottonmouth.

I have a pond in my front yard, and I was feeding the ducks. I noticed a snake after I was done, sitting on the waters edge in the weeds, so I got on my knees to catch it, well I had no clue there was two other ones to the right that I did not see, and when I went to reach in for the one, another from the side tagged me right above my elbow.

On the note, I don't keep hots though. So not sure if you wanted my story or not.

----------


## mainbutter

Keeping venomous snakes is not guaranteed to get you bit.  It isn't inevitable.

Many people who work with these animals do get bit, because they work for them for years and years, and every time that lock comes off there is some risk.

The more you drive, the more likely you are to be in a crash, but not everyone crashes.  The best way to reduce your risk of being in a car crash is 1) stay off the road.  The second best way is to be a safe driver.

When it comes to venomous snakes, be a safe driver.  Bite protocols are your airbags, seatbelt, and insurance.

----------

_anthonym_ (05-20-2010),_blackcrystal22_ (05-19-2010),_Denial_ (05-19-2010),h00blah (09-02-2010),_Tim Mead_ (05-22-2010),_zackw419_ (05-19-2010)

----------


## Snakes Incorporated

A Cape Cobra had me doing a 7 day RR in ICU.

----------


## mainbutter

Just curious, what does RR stand for?

----------


## Snakes Incorporated

> Just curious, what does RR stand for?


Rest & Recreation. 
Its an old military term.LoL

----------


## Colin Vestrand

if you work with them daily in the field for decades or in a zoo or venom extraction... then i could see that saying having truth i guess... but for a hobbiest, you better NOT be going by that.  accidents are easily avoided when keeping hots by having the proper equipement and environment and being alert at all times.  it's not luck or some inevitability that keeps you from getting tagged.... screw that!

----------

_anthonym_ (06-06-2010)

----------


## jason79

I had a copperhead and a western diamondback for a couple years. I never got bitten by either one. I dont keep hots anymore I have a 3 year old son and I just dont think its a good idea to have them around him.

----------


## king216

i'll stick to pythons & boas  :Snake:

----------


## gp_dragsandballs

I've only had my viper since January but I've had to interact with him quite a bit. When I got him he had mites so I had to soak him and clean his cage frequently. He was very tolerant of all that but one time he did give a few quick strikes. He does give a few hisses but only when hes quite bothered. I've seen some rhinos on youtube that are really nasty and I'm glad Jack is very well mannered.

If I can give anyone a tip for hots is have the right tools. Long hemostats, a sturdy hook, tube kits etc. It really makes things easier when you don't have a cheap hook or short feeding tongs.

----------

_anthonym_ (06-06-2010)

----------


## Dan W

I have kept hots continuously for 15 years.  I have had Eastern Diamondbacks, Canebrake rattlers, Black-tailed rattlers, Red Diamond rattlers, Eyelash Vipers, Urutus, Timber rattlers, Gaboon Vipers, Rhino Vipers, Russells Vipers and Forest Cobras.  I have never had an escape.  No close calls.  No bites.  I think you need to be careful.  Don't do anything you should not do.  Never drop your guard.  Never ever be in a rush when working with them.

Dan

----------


## Snakes Incorporated

> ...I have never had an escape.  No close calls...  .


The most dangerous snake is the one you have grown comfortable with, the one for whom your respect has waned, because that is the one that will tag you. 

Complacency will happen no question.

----------


## mommanessy247

mmm yeah i'm not into hots at all. a great fear has been burned into my brain by my parents and i still have that fear somewhat and i hope to never bump into a snake outside...i also hope my son doesnt run into any. he loves looking at snake pics and can make the snake sound and he has NO concept of danger (this is compounded by the fact that he's "special needs"). i worry about him playing outside in our yard. i've not seen a snake outside in the year and a half that we've been here, thank goodness and i just hope & pray we dont ever have a situation, cuz i know they're out there, especially with my son. he would pick up and try to play with one if he ever saw it...
[shudders] please god no....

----------


## mainbutter

> mmm yeah i'm not into hots at all. a great fear has been burned into my brain by my parents and i still have that fear somewhat and i hope to never bump into a snake outside...i also hope my son doesnt run into any. he loves looking at snake pics and can make the snake sound and he has NO concept of danger (this is compounded by the fact that he's "special needs"). i worry about him playing outside in our yard. i've not seen a snake outside in the year and a half that we've been here, thank goodness and i just hope & pray we dont ever have a situation, cuz i know they're out there, especially with my son. he would pick up and try to play with one if he ever saw it...
> [shudders] please god no....


Someone needs a chill pill.

If your son is one of the one in 40,000 people bitten by a venomous snake annually (already an extreme long shot), just remember.. statistically he has a whopping .125% chance of dying even if he is bitten.

----------

_Denial_ (08-14-2010)

----------


## Freakie_frog

I was told By a Hot keeper here local to me that the only way to not ever get bit is to be totally hands off..

----------


## Snakes Incorporated

Known fact. You are more likely to be eaten by a shark if you are wet

----------


## anatess

Someone posted on here about their new cobra.  A video of him trying to tag a mouse was also shown.  After watching a video, a related video came up of the same cobra, except it was a baby crawling around this kids' hand while he was showing people his snake on youtube.  Did anybody see that video?

I thought hots are hotter when they are babies?  Was that an okay idea?

----------


## anthonym

> Someone posted on here about their new cobra.  A video of him trying to tag a mouse was also shown.  After watching a video, a related video came up of the same cobra, except it was a baby crawling around this kids' hand while he was showing people his snake on youtube.  Did anybody see that video?
> 
> I thought hots are hotter when they are babies?  Was that an okay idea?


Pretty sure I know what video you're talking about. It was a venomoid (removed venom glands). Is it ok to handle like that? No. Regardless of being a venomoid or not. 

As for babies being "hotter", that is is a commonly spread myth. The venom is the same potency. And when you consider venom yields of juveniles compared to adult yields, no they aren't more venomous. Can they still kill you? yes.

One of the things that could perpetuate this myth is the fact that adult snakes are capable of rationing their venom. Ie, not delivering a full yield in a single bite. Where as babies lack control over the release, and will blow their whole load. But as stated above, their yields are much smaller. I do however question how true this is though, as I would like to see something to back this up about venom release control in juveniles.

----------

_anatess_ (09-03-2010)

----------

